
Google confirms it will launch a drone delivery service in 2017 - doener
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/11/02/google-confirms-it-will-launch-a-drone-delivery-service-in-2017/
======
shostack
Can't wait for the first reported package theft via fishing net.

In all seriousness, this is a good thing if we approach it smartly. Drones are
small, do not consume a massive amount of fossil fuels to operate, scale
really well, and likely will lead to other interesting advances in logistics,
aerospace, etc. Sure there are concerns to be addressed, but I see this as
inevitable.

Frankly I'm left wondering where FedEx, UPS and the USPS are in all of this.
I'd be curious to know what % of their revenue comes from shipments that are
small enough to be carried by a current-day drone (let alone what they might
be able to carry down the line). Obviously they have some protection in
certain markets because of things like the weather though (good luck flying
one on a decently windy day in Chicago).

~~~
rdsnsca
Cool, we will be able to shoot down drones and get a prize.

~~~
DanBC
How common is delivery truck robbery? Because there you can point a gun at a
human, and snaffle many prizes.

